# Dipping my toe in freshwater...fell in. (60P)



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Ordered the tank, rock, and substrate. It will come next Thursday.

As far as lighting, I'm debating between a two bulb T5 fixture and two 24" Satellite +'s.

After that I need to get a Co2 system, filter, and some pipes.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

I couldn't help but read everything you said in Morgan Freeman's voice. :icon_eek:

Sounds like a great start, looking forward to the updates. Do you mind if I ask what C02 system you are getting and how much does it cost? (I want to get a C02 system, but I don't have a lot of money)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update (3.6.14)*



pewpewkittah said:


> I couldn't help but read everything you said in Morgan Freeman's voice. :icon_eek:
> 
> Sounds like a great start, looking forward to the updates. Do you mind if I ask what C02 system you are getting and how much does it cost? (I want to get a C02 system, but I don't have a lot of money)


I'm undecided as far as a CO2 system goes, but you'll be the first to know once I get one.

My supplies came and I set up shop on the ping pong table.

I have a long way to wait for the rest of the supplies (light, filter, and CO2 system) but the good thing is that I have plenty of stones and wood to play around with.

I'll post my various dry hard scapes daily and you guys will tell me when to stop. 

This is my first time working in an ADA style and with their products, so bear with me, there will be plenty more to come. Not to mention I have some Amazonia powder that I'm waiting to add once I pick my final scape.

Also getting a white background. 



DSC_0018 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by spencermatonis, on Flickr
DSC_0014 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by spencermatonis, on Flickr​


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What is the height of this tank ?
Stones are three five or etc not two four six as it some how always looks "staged" or just like someone placed it like that.
Where as with odd numbers it's impossible to get two "sets of" arranged in seperate corners.
Of course it's your tank so...
But this I read straight out of Amano's words on a tutorial about symetry of placing stones in a scape.
Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> What is the height of this tank ?
> Stones are three five or etc not two four six as it some how always looks "staged" or just like someone placed it like that.
> Where as with odd numbers it's impossible to get two "sets of" arranged in seperate corners.
> Of course it's your tank so...
> ...


I know that, but appreciate the advice.

The idea of an odd number of rocks is because people tend to gravitate towards symmetry (that's right, it's spelled with *two* m's) and pairs, which are unnatural. 

This is especially critical in an iwagumi.

However, I was simply looking at the rocks I had and comparing sizes, etc.
I was skeptical to even post anything until finished b/c of stuff like this. I'm just showing, for those interested, that I didn't fall off the face of the earth and where I'm at in the tank build.

The tank is a 60-P, probably the most common FW tank out there, I won't even bother...


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Please keep the pictures coming, I enjoy looking at them all....and your most definitely off to a great start


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Aqualady said:


> Please keep the pictures coming, I enjoy looking at them all....and your most definitely off to a great start


Thank you!

Here are some plants that I'm looking at using (nothing concrete, just ideas and favs)...


Bacopa Monnieri
Crypt Parva & Micro Swords
Anubias sp.
Rotala sp.
Glosso E.
Staurogyne sp. 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 

I can say that I will most likely not do a strict iwagumi simply because I love too many plants! The idea of creating a scape that open and (most commonly) Glosso dominated seems to confining at the moment.

I have some great driftwood pieces that might need to be incorporated! :hihi:

The main difficulty in doing rock *and* wood is evaluating the dry scape, before everything has been planted. That's why I will continue looking at various ADG comp. tanks and general forum favs.

Thanks
-S


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are some plants that I'm looking at using (nothing concrete, just ideas and favs)...
> 
> ...


Your welcome...I like the flora plan thus far....I been wanting some glosso, its really a nice foreground plant...one day I will come across some....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update (3.8.14)*

Keeping my promise...


DSC_0003 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by spencermatonis, on Flickr


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update (3.11.14)*

Playing around with some driftwood...


DSC_0005 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by spencermatonis, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by spencermatonis, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Playing around with some driftwood...


This one looks cool. I've seen a few arrangements I've liked so far that it's way too hard for me to decide on one. I can't wait to see which one you select.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Some people might think the very first one was too cluttered, but to me, it has the most balance and natural feel to it.


----------



## Klinckman (Dec 1, 2013)

I like the first driftwood picture with roots going down. maybe add something else to balance the other side of the tank, though negative space has its own impact.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! It's a hard choice for me!

Only Driftwood vs. Only Stone vs. A Combo



Quick question too, for the Current USA Sat+, should I order the 18-24" or the 24-30"?
I feel like I have seen the larger one fit on the 60-P.

I'm getting two of them.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Menace said:


> This one looks cool. I've seen a few arrangements I've liked so far that it's way too hard for me to decide on one. I can't wait to see which one you select.


+1^^^ Nice layout choices....hmmmm drumroll...I think combo


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with Klinckman but, with the stones. With that same concept you can also have the roots shooting horizontally with whatever type of moss you choose. 

As far as the light, go with the 24-30". I've seen it done. With the two, you will be able to grow anything. 

By the way, nice equipment and hardscape material!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Aqualady said:


> +1^^^ Nice layout choices....hmmmm drumroll...I think combo





Tyrone said:


> I agree with Klinckman but, with the stones. With that same concept you can also have the roots shooting horizontally with whatever type of moss you choose.
> 
> As far as the light, go with the 24-30". I've seen it done. With the two, you will be able to grow anything.
> 
> By the way, nice equipment and hardscape material!


Thanks guys. No matter what, I'm saving everything I don't use, so whatever scape I don't try now, I can try later.

The lights should be on their way, next is the filter and CO2 system. 

I still have a decent wait ahead of me...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

The used pipes for sale aren't for sale any more, so now I'm looking at knock-offs.

What do you think of these?

I have my lights, the are sick.

The next order will be the canister filter and inline heater


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

nofearengineer said:


> Some people might think the very first one was too cluttered, but to me, it has the most balance and natural feel to it.


I agree. Out of all the scapes, this is my favorite buy FAR.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You know Mr. Freeman, there a gentleman club you should look into joining.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Liking the scaping. 

Can't help but imagine me Freeman's voice on all your posts


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update (3.25.14)*



FlyingHellFish said:


> You know Mr. Freeman, there a gentleman club you should look into joining.


When I'm wet I'll join the 60-P Club and the Sat+ Club :thumbsup:

When I do an Iwugami setup I'll do the rock only scape that everyone likes (including me). That will probably be in a year, once this setup is mature and purty.

The filter and CO2 system is ordered.

Plants are being ordered and stocked.

BTW, what is the name of this plant? Just the name.
Kind of looks like a longer Eriocauloncin ereum with the ruffles of a Crypt.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like Pogostemon helferi


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

dru said:


> Looks like Pogostemon helferi


That it is, thank you!


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Morgan Freeman said:


>


+1 for this scape. I think its beautifully balanced and one of the better iwagumi scapes I've seen! 

Also, do you mind posting a link to what C02 system you purchased? 

Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Agree with Pewpewkittah...that scape is awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update (3.26.14)*

Maybe it's worth reconsidering 

As I mentioned earlier, the scape would have to be re-done and there's no way to perfectly replicate what I was feeling that day, but perhaps it's worth a try!

My beef is that I feel pressured to do a giant HC carpet when doing an Iwugami and I'm personally not wanting to put any HC in the tank. Obviously there are other options as far as foreground plants go, but I just hope it doesn't look too awkward.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

You know you don't need root tabs with aquasoil?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

thatguywiththefish said:


> you know you don't need root tabs with aquasoil?


idc


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my Eheim Classic 250.

For CO2 I ordered a Milwaukee regulator w/Solenoid that will go on a generic 5lb tank.

Due to the lack of space and some complications, I may try to use a reptile heat pad with a Cobalt NeoThem Stat controller under the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Toe.

Right.

Dude, you're sunk. :hihi:


If you don't like HC you could always go with Eleocharis. I'd probably go HC just so you don't have to deal with "mowing," though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Grass*



lauraleellbp said:


> Toe.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


I could, although my guess is that I would want to keep it super trimmed (like a fairway or green). Would it kill the plant to cut the grass that much consistently? To what extent would it start growing slower after repeated mowing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

All I have left to do is to fill up my CO2 tank and receive my $80 order from Planted Aquariums Central.

For a list of plants and equipment, I updated the first post.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Morgan Freeman said:


> All I have left to do is to fill up my CO2 tank and receive my $80 order from Planted Aquariums Central.
> 
> For a list of plants and equipment, I updated the first post.


Good job for picking your plant supplier. I've ordered from them twice now and they always throw in extras and the plants look stellar and submerged, which is the most important thing IMO


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I could, although my guess is that I would want to keep it super trimmed (like a fairway or green). Would it kill the plant to cut the grass that much consistently? To what extent would it start growing slower after repeated mowing?


Mow it like "regular" grass outside in your lawn and you'll probably get comparable results. The mowing encourages it to spread more and helps make sure that light isn't blocked from the new upcoming growth.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice tank. I am surprised at how clear the glass is. It looks like that low iron glass, Starfire I think they call it?

Also, you have a good eye for photography, you frame the pictures well.

Any photos of the full tank with plants in it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

I've spent the last two hours planting the tank, I have about an hour left.


What is the name of the cycle additive that everyone loves around here (I forgot). I think it was bacteria based and helped soften the cycling period.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Planting went really well


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

DSC_0002 by spencer.matonis, on Flickr
DSC_0005 by spencer.matonis, on Flickr
DSC_0010 by spencer.matonis, on Flickr


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job!

Tetra SafeStart?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

lauraleellbp said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Tetra SafeStart?


Bingo


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

I got a 100mL bottle of *Tetra Safe Start Plus* and added about 60mL to the tank. Does that sound good?

Secondly, any idea at what bubble count I should start at for my CO2 (before I start zero'ing in)?

Thanks.

Expect pics in a week once things clean up and are functioning smoothly.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I got a 100mL bottle of *Tetra Safe Start Plus* and added about 60mL to the tank. Does that sound good?
> 
> Secondly, any idea at what bubble count I should start at for my CO2 (before I start zero'ing in)?
> 
> ...



You can really add the whole bottle of TSS. As long as the max recommended gallons on the bottle is near yours, it should be fine! It doesn't hurt anything, at least.. This is whaf my fish store told me. Someone please double confirm this for me! 

By the way. Tank and scape looks great . Can't wait to see it filled! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Until you don't have fish, just gas your tank with CO2. It will do 2 things, will reduce pH and will help reduce the melting and all.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hair algae for sale!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Progress!*

*Before:*

*After:*


The tank was septic with hair algae and nutrients. *In between these two pics is 48 hours, 3 Otto's, 1 Siamensis, 100mL of DeNitrate, Scrubbing of the Driftwood, and a 50% water change.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Tank is cycled and algae has not come back. The siamensis is a beast in eating my hair algae. This weekend I will possibly add a school of tetras or some other fish (depending on selection). Unfortunately I did not get my CO2 running quick enough and the bulk of my HC melted, otherwise all other plants are doing great. The rottala especially is growing like a weed and starting to get pinker ends.

I have reservations about whether or not I want to replant H.C, try a different foreground plant, or let my repens fill the front (great plant). The reasoning being that I was inspired by Amazonia and Costa Rican rainforest and I don't feel that H.C necessarily fits (too lawny/pastoral).

Are there any super colorful plants I can mix in the carpet (like bright flowers in a green pasture field)?

Thanks


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Your otos and siamese algae eaters must have had exploding stomachs after that green spaghetti feast! Surprised how well the plants survived being smothered out for light by that hair nightmare. You know SAE can get pretty big and aggressive, so you may want to replace it with 1 or more amano shirmp before it gets too large.
No good suggestions for foreground replacements ...other than possibly ug?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Your otos and siamese algae eaters must have had exploding stomachs after that green spaghetti feast! Surprised how well the plants survived being smothered out for light by that hair nightmare. You know SAE can get pretty big and aggressive, so you may want to replace it with 1 or more amano shirmp before it gets too large.
> No good suggestions for foreground replacements ...other than possibly ug?


Yeah, I'm going to take him out once we get sufficient shrimp in. No worries though, I got some time.

I removed most of the algae but the clean water and fish have kept it from coming back.

Ug is a fine suggestion however it may still make my tank look like a golf course.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Tank is doing fantastic! I added seven Rainbow Endlers about a week ago. The Rottala grows ridiculously quick.

The next post I'll make will be next Friday and it will contain three pics: one pre-wc/trimming, one directly post-wc/trimming, and lastly one after a full week of growing AKA pre-next week's wc/trimming.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

The tank is 56 days old (photo taken 6.16.14) in the 3rd picture. The last two pics are showing pre and post-trimming. I will take another photo soon, showing two weeks of growth.




[url=https://flic.kr/p/nQ1B9m]DSC_0005


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, all that growth is insane! Looking good .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Growth Shot and FTS*

*2 Weeks of growth!*


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Are you using a reactor? That's some MAJOR growth! I love how it turned out .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

pewpewkittah said:


> Are you using a reactor? That's some MAJOR growth! I love how it turned out .


No, just a pre-owned ADA diffuser. I never even tested my pH to dial in the CO2. Just eye-balled it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice, looks like you'll need anotehr tank to put all thsoe trimmings in ^_~ Or do you plan to sell leftovers after each trim back? My Staurogyne Repen melted nad never really recovered but yours and the Rotala Rotundifolia(?) are beautiful and lush! I notice in the last photo, some anubias leaves look a bit yellow, not sure if that's from the camera or if they are showing deficiencies? Since its a slower growing plant I might be getting out competed for nutrients.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Nice, looks like you'll need anotehr tank to put all thsoe trimmings in ^_~ Or do you plan to sell leftovers after each trim back? My Staurogyne Repen melted nad never really recovered but yours and the Rotala Rotundifolia(?) are beautiful and lush! I notice in the last photo, some anubias leaves look a bit yellow, not sure if that's from the camera or if they are showing deficiencies? Since its a slower growing plant I might be getting out competed for nutrients.


You have a good eye! I believe my anubias is not a fan of the intense light. I plan to find a suitable replacement mid-ground plant within the next month and remove the anubias.

I have plenty of repens and rotala but it doesn't seem worth it to sell and ship. Just buy some from plantedaquariumscentral.com like I did (once you have fixed the problem(s) of course).


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

The yellow anubias leaves are normal. Newer leaves are usually yellow-ish, lighter in color.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You have a good eye! I believe my anubias is not a fan of the intense light. I plan to find a suitable replacement mid-ground plant within the next month and remove the anubias.
> 
> I have plenty of repens and rotala but it doesn't seem worth it to sell and ship. Just buy some from plantedaquariumscentral.com like I did (once you have fixed the problem(s) of course).


I love that site! I got my rotela from there (along with most of my plants), the repens was bought from a pt member because the site always seems to be out of it whenever I want to try to order some :/



umarnasir335 said:


> The yellow anubias leaves are normal. Newer leaves are usually yellow-ish, lighter in color.


Depends on the var. of anbuias, and I'm looking at an older leaf that's turned more yellow between the two photos (partially behind driftwood).


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> Depends on the var. of anbuias, and I'm looking at an older leaf that's turned more yellow between the two photos (partially behind driftwood).


Cut them off and see what happens with the new growth. I thought Anubias would be a pain in high tech/high light as at first, mine didn't do well. After cutting the yellow leaves off, it did really well. I am not sure I am correct but I chalked it up to the idea that it grows so slowly that basically by the time it showed deficiencies in high light/high CO2, what ever caused it had already passed. I had yellow leaves that were almost "crispy" like leaves in the fall but not as severe, only to have great new growth after I trimmed all the leaves with problems off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> The yellow anubias leaves are normal. Newer leaves are usually yellow-ish, lighter in color.


No, the anubias is definitely melting, about one leaf every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

talontsiawd said:


> Cut them off and see what happens with the new growth. I thought Anubias would be a pain in high tech/high light as at first, mine didn't do well. After cutting the yellow leaves off, it did really well. I am not sure I am correct but I chalked it up to the idea that it grows so slowly that basically by the time it showed deficiencies in high light/high CO2, what ever caused it had already passed. I had yellow leaves that were almost "crispy" like leaves in the fall but not as severe, only to have great new growth after I trimmed all the leaves with problems off.


I'll try it out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Tank is doing well. I have a lot of killifish babies. Looks like two of the Rainbow Endlers paired up and killed the others (I may have sucked one into the toliet as well ). Siamensis has been surprisingly fine this whole time. Hasn't become a giant bully...but that may soon change because on Tuesday I will go to my LFS and pick out my schooling fish for my AGA entry.


I will obviously post the FTS submission here as well.

I don't expect any award or anything. My only goal is to get at least one judge to comment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the photo submitted. I had trimmed the plants the way I wanted them like three weeks before I wanted to take the picture, but they didn't grow back in time the way I wanted them to so I just used an older picture. One annoying thing with this is that I still had a mixing pot of unruly Rainbow Endler's at the time (before I switched them out for a nice group of schooling tetras).

Point being, I don't expect anything. My hope is for a judge comment, but we'll see, i didn't pour my heart and soul into this tank by any means. Super low-maintenance.

DSC_0005


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You've actually done a really nice job here. The only critique I have is that the anubias doesn't belong. Just using what's already there would be more appropriate.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> You've actually done a really nice job here. The only critique I have is that the anubias doesn't belong. Just using what's already there would be more appropriate.


I would have to agree, id love to see the anubias gone and the staru carpet all the way to the right! Love the tank though, didnt expect it to look this nice filled!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea, that's the other thing, I was toying with removing the Anubias for something more fitting. But of course the pic wasn't in time.

What I might do is move the Post. H over and give it a whole section by itself. It is a beautiful plant that is getting covered in Repens (it probably deserves to be showcased and stand out against something of a different color). Another benefit would be that the Post H. is shorter on average than the Anubias, so it would show off the awesome rock hiding in the corner. 

We'll see, it's not the end of the world. Thanks for the positive comments, I agree with them, the tank has plenty of areas of improvement. Still, an awesome start for my first personal freshwater tank (I work at a LFS).

-S


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

By the way guys, I added up all the expenses of the tank using retail prices (excluding time and electricity) and got an estimate of *$1200.* This was pretty much exactly what I suspected and had calculated a high-end planted tank would cost to set up.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

haha I dont even want to calculate how much money I have already spent on all my tanks lol I would probably be disgusted with myself If I knew the true price....


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

The tank is beautiful I love the shape of the Staurogyne.

How many stems of Rotala did you start out with? & How much replanting did you do to get it so bushy?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Sub1117 said:


> The tank is beautiful I love the shape of the Staurogyne.
> 
> How many stems of Rotala did you start out with? & How much replanting did you do to get it so bushy?


Ha! Replanting? All natural baby!  I bought four bunches from PAC, separated and planted the stems a bit, and just let it grow in (super fast). I trim 50% of the Rotala once every six weeks approx.

Same with the Repens and everything else, just put individual pieces even distances apart and they grew together like crazy. I just did some major renovating and trimming yesterday and the root networks were insane! There is an equal amount of biomass below in the soil as there is above it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*AGA Submission*

Didn't get a comment ):

I'll def. submit next year though.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/index0c.html


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't get a comment ):
> 
> I'll def. submit next year though.
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/index0c.html


Hey, at least you're there. 95% of us don't feel we're good enough to compete. 

You know what I want to see and haven't seen pulled off successfully yet? A blossoming cherry tree scape.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> Hey, at least you're there. 95% of us don't feel we're good enough to compete.
> 
> You know what I want to see and haven't seen pulled off successfully yet? A blossoming cherry tree scape.


There's one on youtube similar to your idea. It's called something along the lines of "Red Bonsai" scape or something. It was made by Felipe Oliveira, who does a lot of treescapes.
In my opinion it's pretty successful


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea, I've seen a few nice trees (pink and green).

I tried one about a year ago and gave up after about an hour of fumbling with fishing line (i have big hands).

I definitely try again in the future.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 22, 2014)

Nice driftwood. and nice pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*New tank*


----------

